# Karpfen mit Brot füttern/locken?



## marcomo (11. Juli 2014)

Moin Leute,
hätt da mal ne Frage, und zwar seh ich bei meinen Weiher so gut wie nie Fische. Hab schon 2-3 mal mit Brot gefüttert um zu schauen ob sich die Karpfen dann vielleicht mal zeigen. Aber außer paar kleinen Rotfedern war nichts zu sehen.
Woran kann das liegen? An einigen anderen Teichen in der Umgebung stürzen sich die Karpfen sofort auf jeden Brotkrümel den man hinein wirft.
Soll ich es einfach öfter versuchen bis sie es vielleicht gemerkt haben das es da Futter gibt?


grüße
marco


----------



## Forellenberti (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Karpfen mit Brot füttern/locken?*

Hallo,

kannst Du nähere Angaben über die Lage des Weihers machen! Sind viele Spaziergänger unterwegs die Enten füttern?
Kann möglich sein, dass sich die Karpfen erst an Brot gewöhnen müssen.

Gruß Forellenberti


----------



## marcomo (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Karpfen mit Brot füttern/locken?*

Mein Weiher ist sehr abgelegen, außer mir werden da nicht viele Leute vorbei schauen. Also gefüttert wird da nichts, wenn dann nur von mir.
also einfach öfters versuchen? Spielt da die Tageszeit eine Rolle?


----------



## phirania (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Karpfen mit Brot füttern/locken?*

Bist du sicher das da überhaupt Karpfen drin sind.?


----------



## marcomo (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Karpfen mit Brot füttern/locken?*

Ja, definitiv. Habe dort in den letzten Jahren karpfen besetzt. Habe auch schon Karpfen gefangen. Eigentlich müssten da bestimmt über 100 stk. drin sein.

Das war mein letzter fang:

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire HD A9191 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ossipeter (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Karpfen mit Brot füttern/locken?*

Versuch es mal mit trockenem Weissbrot oder Toastbrot, bzw. Semmeln (Fränkisch für brötchen/schrippen) Karpfen nehmen normales Brot mit Sauerteig nicht sofort an. Haben auch Probleme den zu verdauen. Warte ne halbe Stunde und du wirst sehr schnell sehen, welche Fischarten dir die Brötchen von der Oberfläche saugen.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (11. Juli 2014)

Naja eventuell gibt es ja in deinen Weihern genug amGrund zu fressen.  Vielleicht müssen die ja garnet hoch kommen um Mücken, Brot oder ähnlicjes zu fressen. War jetzt nur mal so ne überlegung von meiner Seite. Bekomme das grad hier in Frankreich mit. Der Betreiber des Sees hat mir erzählt das bei ihm von Mai bis Oktober außer ab und zu in der Laichphase keine Karpfen an der Oberfläche zu sehen sind. Das liegt daran das durch die Angler die in dieser Zeit Fischen dürfen soviel Futter im Wasser ist das die farnicjt hochkommen müssen um irgendetwas zu fressen.

Edit: Man entschuldige die Schreibfehler. Dritte flasche Wein


----------



## phirania (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Karpfen mit Brot füttern/locken?*



marcomo schrieb:


> Ja, definitiv. Habe dort in den letzten Jahren karpfen besetzt. Habe auch schon Karpfen gefangen. Eigentlich müssten da bestimmt über 100 stk. drin sein.
> 
> Das war mein letzter fang:
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire HD A9191 mit Tapatalk 2



Na denn mal Petri
Warum denn jetzt mit Brot,fange doch weiter mit Mais...


----------



## zeitgeist91 (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Karpfen mit Brot füttern/locken?*

Variiere mal die Tageszeiten! Vielleicht lässt sich früh morgens, in der Dämmerung oder sonst wann mal etwas an der Oberfläche blicken.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Rotes Auge (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Karpfen mit Brot füttern/locken?*

Schau dir das video einfach mal an wird alles TOP erklärt

https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&sour...twIwAg&usg=AFQjCNFKYVHtXKWVDGfrYsp5XGTwEGmD1g


----------



## Saarhunter (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Karpfen mit Brot füttern/locken?*

Vergiss das Schwimmbrot....das kannst du mal am späten Abend probieren....wenn sie zum fressen hochkommen wirfst du sie an wenn nicht....lass das Schwimmbrot weg!

Wenn du trockene Wecken oder Bagutte oder was auch immer hast, einfach in nen Eimer machen und Wasser drüber und schön quellen lassen, kannst auch Dosenmilch oder Müllermilch hinzugeben, gibt ne schöne Duftwolke und dann nach ein paar Minuten alles schön Matschen bis ne üble Pampe entstanden ist. Dann nen schönen Platz suchen (Seerosen, überhängende Bäume oder etwas flacheres Wasser (nicht gerade 20cm  )  mit den ersten Hühnern aufstehn und deinen Platz mit der Pampe etwas befüttern, wirst sehen das es eine schöne Wolke im Wasser gibt und diese wirkt auf allen Wassertiefen....noch etwas Mais aus der Dose hinterher und dann die Pose aufziehn und abwarten bis sich was tut....

Dauert bestimmt etwas aber die Karpfen werden schon kommen, kannst zum Anfang etwas über dem Grund fischen und spätestes wenn sich blasen an der Oberfläche zeigen den Köder am Grund fischen. Würde an deiner stelle noch ein paar Würmer zum Angeln mitmehmen...vielleicht fängst ja noch eine schöne Schleie.....

Ist immer ein schöner Anblick wenn die kleine Pose seitlich runter gezogen wird und der heisse Tanz am Morgen beginnt! Das gleich gillt natürlich für die Abendstunden, so ab 18 Uhr gemütlich deinen Platz füttern und einfach in den Abend reinangeln....Leg einfach mal noch eine Rute mit nem Tauwurm auf Grund hinzu und du wirst deine helle freude haben gerade in recht kleinen Gewässern


----------



## punkarpfen (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Karpfen mit Brot füttern/locken?*

Generell ist es besser Köder und Methode der Situation anzupassen und nicht umgekehrt. Karpfen fressen hauptsächlich am Grund. Dort finden sie einen Großteil ihrer Nahrung, die zum Großteil aus kleinen tierischen Lebewesen besteht. Brot nehmen sie erst dann von der Oberfläche auf, wenn sie darauf konditioniert werden. Bei Parkteichen mit Wasservögeln passiert das durch das regelmäßige Füttern durch Passanten. Sie passen sich also der Situation an. In deinem Fall kannst du natürlich durch regelmäßiges Füttern an der Oberfläche mit Schwimmbrot, Pellets, Hunde - oder Katzenfutter die Fische dazu bringen, dort zu fressen. Erheblich einfacher ist es aber sie mit natürlichen Ködern wie Würmern, Maden, Mais usw. am Grund zu überlisten.


----------



## marcomo (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Karpfen mit Brot füttern/locken?*

Dann mal danke für die ganzen Tipps  wollte auch weiterhin mit Mais angeln aber wär halt schön gewesen wenn man auch mal paar karpfen beim fressen an der Oberfläche beobachten könnte. Vorallem weil die wasserpflanzen alles zu wuchern zur Zeit kann man kaum noch angeln.

War grad wieder am Teich und hab mit Toast bisschen gefüttert, aber bis auf paar kleine fische war nix zu sehen. Wahrscheinlich rotfedern oder so. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire HD A9191 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Saarhunter (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Karpfen mit Brot füttern/locken?*

Angel mal so wie ich es dir beschrieben habe....du deckst mit dem Futter ja alle Wasserschichten ab...sollte einer Bock haben an der Oberfläche zu fressen wird er dort auch etwas Brot zum fressen finden!

Oder halt wirklich mal bis in die späten Abendstunden warten....also so 21:30 und dann mal etwas mit Brot (am besten Weissbrot) an ner freien Stelle bei so nem überhängenden Baum füttern...vielleicht siehst du ja dann mal einen!


----------



## Rotes Auge (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Karpfen mit Brot füttern/locken?*

Aber ich muss sagen das gewässer sieht doch mal wunderschön aus


----------

